# outback wildlife rescue



## bigi (Sep 7, 2008)

*Published:* 
*Source:Heads Up : Outback Wildlife Rescue starts tonight on Channel 7 at 7.00pm*


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 7, 2008)

It's a long time coming. They started filming that over a year ago.


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 7, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> It's a long time coming. They started filming that over a year ago.


 
I imagine it takes some effort & time to go from shoot to TV screen.


----------



## Brigsy (Sep 7, 2008)

Almost forgot thanx!!!!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 7, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> I imagine it takes some effort & time to go from shoot to TV screen.



It was originally scheduled to be aired in March, but i suppose it's better late than never. lol.


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 7, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> It was originally scheduled to be aired in March, but i suppose it's better late than never. lol.


 
I have a mate that's doing a movie and is almost finsihed, it has taken a lot of time to get filmed, sponsors, blah, blah, blah. There's a heap of stuff that goes on to get it to the screen, pretty daunting....


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Sep 7, 2008)

I saw it and thought it was bloody fantastic. Great job guys.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Sep 7, 2008)

Heads up for reedy top bloke he is I got my female coastal off him and when i took her she left him a nice love bite kiss, great bloke he is


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 7, 2008)

Wasn't the fat thorny devil cute  I loved her


----------



## dunmovin (Sep 7, 2008)

I thought the show was great - besides those twins with the pelican - sorry but I found them extremely irritating lol

Yeah Kath the thorny FAT devil was awesome !!!


----------



## Kirby (Sep 7, 2008)

was the thorny devil thing filmed mid 06 ? 

ALice springs reptile park had a decent clutch then,... leads me to think what happens to them when they grow up... when will we ever get them on licence????


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 7, 2008)

Great show, informative. How cute were the hatchy thrornies!! And what a beautiful snake. dunmovin I would have to agree with you on the twins! Reedy was good though.


----------



## falconboy (Sep 7, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> besides those twins with the pelican - sorry but I found them extremely irritating



ABSOLUTELY. I think they might have been dropped on their heads as babies. :lol:

I cannot stand twins who pre-empt what the other is going to say and try and talk in unison.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 7, 2008)

Kirby said:


> was the thorny devil thing filmed mid 06 ?
> 
> ALice springs reptile park had a decent clutch then,... leads me to think what happens to them when they grow up... when will we ever get them on licence????



G'day Kirby,

There are several keepers who maintain Thorny Devils in their collections legally. Just because they aren't advertised on Reptiles Down Under doesn't mean they aren't in the system 

Cheers


----------



## Kyro (Sep 7, 2008)

falconboy said:


> ABSOLUTELY. I think they might have been dropped on their heads as babies. :lol:
> 
> I cannot stand twins who pre-empt what the other is going to say and try and talk in unison.



Or dress exactly the same at their age:shock: 
Besides them twits, I mean twins the show was great


----------



## LadySnake (Sep 7, 2008)

It doesn't matter what how people dress or talk or if they annoy you, they are out there helping injured animals. Isn't that what really matters?


----------



## Nagraj (Sep 7, 2008)

How about you two keep your unnecessary personal comments to yourselves and let people discuss the wildlife aspect without prejudice yeah?


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 7, 2008)

Nagraj said:


> How about you two keep your unnecessary personal comments to yourselves and let people discuss the wildlife aspect without prejudice yeah?


 

YEAH!!!! im with you!!


----------



## Kyro (Sep 7, 2008)

:shock::lol: Your jokin right, harden up people:lol:


----------



## snakenurse (Sep 8, 2008)

Kirby said:


> was the thorny devil thing filmed mid 06 ?
> 
> ALice springs reptile park had a decent clutch then,... leads me to think what happens to them when they grow up... when will we ever get them on licence????


 
The Thorny's were filmed last yr not in 2006. Wildcare inc Alice Springs did a lot for this show, most of the animals used were rescue animals not captive ones from Alice Springs Reptile Centre. 

I only caught the end of it last nite  will have to set the HDD now so I dont miss it! keep ya eyes open for me for those that know me lol


----------



## Emzie (Sep 8, 2008)

i forgot about it only saw the last 5 mins
was to busy with feeding, cleaning and changing light bulbs for my snakes


----------

